# Ghost shrimp and Aquarium Salt



## Brook16 (Mar 30, 2011)

Do ghost shrimp tolerate Aquarium salt? If so, how much per gallon?


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

as far as i can tell, they're fine with it. i usually use 1tsp per 2.5gal if i do a 100% water change, or half that with a 50% water change, etc.
keep in mind, though, most betta medications are TOXIC to invertibrates. if you have to treat your fin for ANYthing, seclude the betta in a recovery tank. i found this out the hard way when some creep at petco gave me the all clear to medicate my entire tank, betta, shrimp and all. i had one betta, two ghosties and two bamboo shrimp, and only the betta survived.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Why are you using aquarium salt?


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

call me paranoid, but from all that i've read it seems aquarium salt helps to prevent bad things from growing. my fins are happy and thriving, the salt doesn't bother them, imma leave it at that.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I was asking the OP...... but I will share this with you as well.....

Long term salt is not needed for this species of fish and it will not prevent bad things from growing on the fish/aquarium-it can, however, prevent salt from working when needed for a problem due to resistant issues...by using salt long term for the wrong reason, wrong dosage and duration it can create resistant pathogens and when you need it for a treatment it may not be effective....it also can cause kidney damage with this species from long term use...

Many many years ago we used salt with freshwater fish but have since found that misuse, overuse can do more harm than good.... as with most products used for treatment

I know I will not be able to convince you otherwise Echo......but for the OP.....if you are needing the sodium chloride for a treatment it is best to Qt the Betta in a small container for treatment and use a therapeutic dose of sodium chlorine based on the diagnosis for the proper duration along with the needed water changes.....


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

's ok, i'll take good advice when it's given, and that makes sense. next water change i'll leave the salt out.


----------

